# Geçmiş Zaman Sorunu



## taijinkyofusho

Merhaba

"geldiydim" kelimesi geçmiş zaman dil bilgisine göre yanlış mıdır?

Teşekkür ederim.


----------



## LeBro

Hayır, yanlış değildir.


----------



## Cagsak

Gelmiştim demeyi tercih ederim.


----------



## Asginmd

Aslında yapısal olarak 'gelmiştim'den daha doğru. Ancak kesinlikle doğal değil. Birleşik zamanda geçmiş zaman -miş ile daha doğal bir şekilde çekiliyor. 
Gelmişti (gelmiş idi)
Gelmiş olacak

Duyulmuş ise şöyle çekilir:
Gelmişmiş (ya da sadece gelmiş)
Gelmiş olacakMIŞ


----------



## LeBro

Asginmd said:


> Aslında yapısal olarak 'gelmiştim'den daha doğru. Ancak kesinlikle doğal değil. Birleşik zamanda geçmiş zaman -miş ile daha doğal bir şekilde çekiliyor.



Ne demek istediğinizi tam olarak anlayamadım, detaylandırmanız mümkün mü?


----------



## Mert35

di'li geçmiş zamanın hikayesidir. yani doğrudur.


----------



## Rallino

Yanlış değil ama resmî dilde kullanılmıyor. Akademik bir makalede veya bir ansiklopedide göremezsiniz.


----------

